# How to keep their ears dry during bath?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Raine had infection in both ears a little while ago (the vet bill was over $100!) and Pasha developed infection in one ear just last week after getting groomed 2 weeks ago. It's now bath time and I'll be bathing them myself. What's the best way to keep water out of their ears during bath? I bought some ear powder for use after bath but would like to avoid getting their ears wet in the first place. Also, do you have any special techniques for washing around their ears and the drying afterwards?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I just always keep the ear flap down when I'm rinsing. I never spray water near the ear if the flap is up. When they get out of the tub I use a towel on my finger to dry the areas of the ear that I can reach easily. We've never had a problem. 

I have heard that a few drops of vinegar in the ear will kill any bacteria that may be there and help prevent infection but there are others on the forum much more experience than I am with this type of thing. Hopefully they will respond.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't worry too much about getting a tiny bit of water in their ears, because I make sure to use an ear cleanser after their baths that also helps dry out the ear canal. As far as technique goes, I always keep the ear flap down, but I make sure I get the entire ear wet and soapy as they tend to get greasy if they aren't washed well enough. The biggest thing is making sure the ear gets cleaned out weekly after their baths and they should be infection-free.

You can put a piece of a cotton ball in each ear to help block out/absorb any water that may trickle in during the bath, though. And of course, making sure you're using an ear cleanser that has a drying agent in it will help.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a liquid ear cleaner I use after giving her a bath. The time I forgot to use it she got an ear infection. Since then I've never forgotten and she's never had another infection. As soon as I get her out of the bath I towel dry her and while she's wrapped in a towel I clean her ears. I squirt some onto a cotton ball and wipe the inside and then squeeze a few drops into her ear.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I, too, use cleaning/drying drops that I got from the vet. A small squirt in each ear after bath, massage, wipe out excess w/ washcloth or cotton.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use a cleaner after bathing. I like Oticalm. 

Ear powder can cake up and cause problems. It is really just meant to be sprinkled on the outside area or just on the hair in the ear to help pluck it more easily. I would never use it to dry out the ears.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I leave the ears hanging down when washing. Then I leave the ears alone.  I do not pluck or put anything into her ear. Rylee is 6 years old and never has had an ear infection.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

This goes to show how ignorant I can be after so many years of owning Maltese. :w00t: I do have an ear cleaner that I got from our vet but I never thought to use it after bath. I got it after one of the babies got an ear infection so I assumed that it's meant to be used only when they get an ear infection. :duh oh: I'll definitely use that after their bath and will keep the powder for just the outside. We usually use cotton balls in Pasha's ears but Raine and Napoleon got tiny ears so we couldn't get the cotton balls in properly. Thanks for all your advice. Hopefully, this will help prevent more ear infection in the future.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 22 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832678


> This goes to show how ignorant I can be after so many years of owning Maltese. :w00t: I do have an ear cleaner that I got from our vet but I never thought to use it after bath. I got it after one of the babies got an ear infection so I assumed that it's meant to be used only when they get an ear infection. :duh oh: I'll definitely use that after their bath and will keep the powder for just the outside. We usually use cotton balls in Pasha's ears but Raine and Napoleon got tiny ears so we couldn't get the cotton balls in properly. Thanks for all your advice. Hopefully, this will help prevent more ear infection in the future.[/B]


Some ear cleaners have antibiotics in them, so if you got it from the vet, I would double check that it's not a medicine first. Preston had an ear infection when I first got him and he was given an antibiotic ear cleaner/drops. I keep them on hand in case one of them gets an infection, but for regular use I use a regular ear cleaner.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I also leave their ear flaps down when bathing and immediately after bath and when wrapped in a towel, I dry out their ears with tissue and my pinky finger. Mine love that calming ear massage right after bath now....


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 23 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832877


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 22 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832678





> This goes to show how ignorant I can be after so many years of owning Maltese. :w00t: I do have an ear cleaner that I got from our vet but I never thought to use it after bath. I got it after one of the babies got an ear infection so I assumed that it's meant to be used only when they get an ear infection. :duh oh: I'll definitely use that after their bath and will keep the powder for just the outside. We usually use cotton balls in Pasha's ears but Raine and Napoleon got tiny ears so we couldn't get the cotton balls in properly. Thanks for all your advice. Hopefully, this will help prevent more ear infection in the future.[/B]


Some ear cleaners have antibiotics in them, so if you got it from the vet, I would double check that it's not a medicine first. Preston had an ear infection when I first got him and he was given an antibiotic ear cleaner/drops. I keep them on hand in case one of them gets an infection, but for regular use I use a regular ear cleaner. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for mentioning that. I'm going to check when I get home. I'm planning to bath Raine and Napoleon tonight. Pasha will have to wait until Friday night.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 22 2009, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832632


> Raine had infection in both ears a little while ago (the vet bill was over $100!) and Pasha developed infection in one ear just last week after getting groomed 2 weeks ago. It's now bath time and I'll be bathing them myself. What's the best way to keep water out of their ears during bath? I bought some ear powder for use after bath but would like to avoid getting their ears wet in the first place. Also, do you have any special techniques for washing around their ears and the drying afterwards?[/B]


I have obly given 3 baths, so am no expert but the instructions i got from my breeder was to hold her head when washing the face and top of the head like a baseball with thumb and third finger( the one next to the pinkie) holding ear flaps down. My vet suggested also putting a small amount of cotton in there too.

Have had no problems. I also begin washing from rear paws upward while she is holding on in the sink, this way least amount of time around her ears is used.

good luck!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I bathed Napoleon on Wednesday night and Raine last night. Both times I was careful to keep their ear flaps down. I bathed them in my laundry sink with a movable spray nozzle. I worked my way up from the back. I only used the spray nozzle on the body and used my hand to scoop up water when I'm doing the face and head. Afterwards, I dried them up really well and used a tissue to dry their ears. I didn't use the ear cleaner because I didn't know if it has an anticeptic but I did sprinkle a bit of the ear powder around the inner ear flaps. So far so good. I haven't seen either one of them scratch their ears. Raine's ear infection seems totally gone. Thanks again for everyone's suggestions. :biggrin:


----------

